# wire soap cutter opinions please



## gemsupthepoley (Apr 12, 2015)

Been looking for a way to cut soaps better.  My thin sharp knife does an okay job but I'm looking for a more professional finish but as I'm tight I'm not paying much

I found this on Aliexpress

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Making-Free-shipping/518344_32250836430.html

At $8.33 or £5.70 inc postage it seems a bargain.  No ideas about the construction but I don't think I could get the bits and make one for that money.

Any opinions/anyone use one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boyago (Apr 12, 2015)

My first impression is that it would be difficult to control the cutting wire from where the handle is unless your using a guide of some kind to help you steer the wire through the loaf.  I don't think it would be much handier than your sharp thin knife.


----------



## gemsupthepoley (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks boyago.  I was planning on making a mould/holder for cutting to keep the wire from wandering.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 12, 2015)

Check out miter boxes at a home improvement store.  They are inexpensive and would probably be a good brace for the wire cutter you posted.


----------



## AMyers (Apr 12, 2015)

I recently purchased a wire "cheese cutter" that looks SO much better than my previous cutting implement (pastry scraper in a guide).  My cheese cutter was about double the cost of that wire cutter.  I say you should give it a try.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 12, 2015)

I agree that it would be difficult still to control the cut.  Even with a mitre box it would be a bit iffy.  I have to cut my logs about a third off the log as my multi bar wire cutter my husband made me only cuts 11 bars.  I use a pastry cutter in the wooden mitre box type and it's fine for that but not for cutting individual bars.  They were still wonky.   I would get an appropriate cutter or a cheese board/cutter personally.  Some people can rock a knife but I wasn't one of them.


----------



## boyago (Apr 12, 2015)

FYI I was at Bed Bath and Beyond when they had a sale on cheese cutters I think it was about $10.  Their one on special was horrible for cutting soap.  I'm sure the quality of cheese cutter varies wildly but avoid that one.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 12, 2015)

I bought one from Amazon (a cheese cutter) and it's awesome, made by Prodyne.  I think it cost $12, and I have Prime.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 13, 2015)

You guys are seriously awesome. I was looking for an inexpensive soap cutter and I never thought to buy a cheese cutter! I have a "cutter mold" with grooves cut in it but it doesn't work (my soap always comes out wonky) so I looked on amazon for some cheese cutters and one had a bunch of people saying they used it to cut soap! It was only $13.75 so I bought it. I hope it works! I'm excited!

Eta: 





reinbeau said:


> I bought one from Amazon (a cheese cutter) and it's awesome, made by Prodyne.  I think it cost $12, and I have Prime.



I just realized I bought the same one! Hopefully I have a good results as you.


----------



## reinbeau (Apr 14, 2015)

The only issue I have with it is the soap can slip - I took a piece of that foamy mesh shelf liner and cut a piece to fit, that holds the soap nicely so it doesn't wiggle.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 14, 2015)

Great! I have some of that on hand. It will be in on Wednesday.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 14, 2015)

I picked one of those up as well.  I guess I'll see how it works.  For that much money I can just wash it and tell the wife I bought it for her if it doesn;t work.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 14, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> The only issue I have with it is the soap can slip - I took a piece of that foamy mesh shelf liner and cut a piece to fit, that holds the soap nicely so it doesn't wiggle.



OMG!  You are a genius!  Why didn't I think of that?   I have a roll of that shelf liner and use it for all kinds of things moving but didn't think about it for my cutter.

I use the prodyne cutter as well.  I really like it.  Just remember you need to clean the wire between cuts to help prevent smearing.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the thread! I need a new cutting system too.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 14, 2015)

Just to make sure, this is the one you all are talking about? 

And the arm is long enough to cut through a loaf? Just want to make sure because the wire cheese slicer I picked up at the thrift store was too short


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 14, 2015)

What about this on their site:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Set-W-2-Cutting-Tools/518344_1922334706.html

It's worth it to invest a little money in your cutter. You don't have to go super duper fancy like a tank cutter, but you need to keep in mind that a) you want your bars to be nice looking and consistent and b) not hurting your hands. You could use your wire thing with a miter box, but by the time you buy that plus the miter box plus shipping, I think the item I posted will be about the same cost.

Or a Bud cutter from Etsy. those have gotten lots of good reviews  on this forum.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 14, 2015)

HappyHomeSoapCo said:


> Just to make sure, this is the one you all are talking about?
> 
> And the arm is long enough to cut through a loaf? Just want to make sure because the wire cheese slicer I picked up at the thrift store was too short


I think the one you have linked there is 9-1/2" x 6".  The other model is 12x6 and that is the one I figured would be best.  It's the model 12-B and is sort of two-toned.




*Prodyne 126-B Bamboo Cheese Slicer, 12-Inch by 6-Inch Board*


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 14, 2015)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 14, 2015)

HappyHomeSoapCo said:


> Just to make sure, this is the one you all are talking about?
> 
> And the arm is long enough to cut through a loaf? Just want to make sure because the wire cheese slicer I picked up at the thrift store was too short



That is the exact one I have.  I have never had a problem with most loafs.  The tall and skinny mold I have pushed the limit I had it on its side.  But for normal  sized loafs you should be good.  The suggestion of the no slip liner is also good.  I would use one to set the whole think on a piece and another on the cutting area up to the where the wire goes into the board.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 14, 2015)

More info on the "bud cutter" please?  I did a quick search on Etsy and didn't find it


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 14, 2015)

HappyHomeSoapCo said:


> More info on the "bud cutter" please?  I did a quick search on Etsy and didn't find it



Here is a link to his shop 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/budhaffner


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 14, 2015)

I kept going back and forth about a cutter. The glowing recommendations for Bud's products and a cutter that would do 18 bars. The hot pink version from Nurture finally won me over. I'm so excited - it will be here Thursday!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 15, 2015)

I got the cheese cutter one today. I had to re-adjust it because the wire was crooked and I was not about to have crooked soap. Its pretty easy to work with and take apart so that is good! It cut some week old soap that has been out of the mold for 4 days so I'm sure it will be a dream with freshly unmolded soap. And I got the one that HappyHome posted. Not the one that LBussy posted. We will see!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 15, 2015)

I ordered the larger one, can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 16, 2015)

Mine arrived last night as well.  No testing yet - not even out of the box yet.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 24, 2015)

And I've got straight cut bars!  I love this wire cheese cutter!


----------



## vmakkers (May 20, 2015)

I'm wondering are the Nurture cutters and Bud cutters pretty much the same besides the amount of bars that you can cut? I've been using a little cheese cutter I got at the thrift store but the handle/wire isn't that stable so I get some wonky cuts. Contemplating just investing in a real cutter. Cutting my 6 inch loaf one at a time with wonky cuts just drives the OCD insane. I can't imagine doing it with even larger batches.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 20, 2015)

I compared the two and the only difference to me was the size as Buds is a bi smaller and no bright colors. I love my cutter from Bud. It works like a dream and high quality craftsmanship. Great price too.


----------



## LBussy (May 21, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> I'm wondering are the Nurture cutters and Bud cutters pretty much the same besides the amount of bars that you can cut?


Once you begin to mock up a solution to cutting soap, you are inexorably led to the same conclusions as others before you.  I'm not saying that the plethora of people selling cutters out there did not simply copy one person; but even trying to make something different I end up modifying it to work - and end up in nearly the same place.


----------

